# Intel unveils Knights Corner - 1 teraflop chip



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel unveils Knights Corner - 1 teraflop chip.



> *Rajeeb Hazra, Intels general manger of technical computing, surprised a group attending this years SC11 conference, at a steak house in Seattle this past week, by holding up a single chip and declaring "It's not a PowerPoint, it's a real chip." He was referring to the processing chip Intel has created that is capable of performing at 1 teraflops, called the Knights Corner, it is, unlike its rivals, based on the x86 architecture that still sits at the base of most desktop machines in use today.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very impressive....This from the article:



> It was just fourteen years ago that Intel showed off its first computer capable of running at 1 teraflop, a machine that required almost 10,000 Pentium chips and took up all of 72 cabinets. Putting all that power in one new chip reduces power consumption dramatically.


----------

